# Dekiti Tirsia Siradas Kali Video



## dekiti (Jul 9, 2007)

I would like to share some of our videos.










Hope to upload more soon!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jul 9, 2007)

Very smooth, almost like dancing. Cool stuff. I like that even a guy in a wheelchair could use the defensive moves.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 9, 2007)

May i ask what the break down of the hand movements (the empty hand) are?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

